

Programming Can Ruin Your Life - jklubnik
http://devizen.com/blog/2007/09/11/ruin/

======
henryw
I can relate to this:

"The frantic pace of the software world will instill in you a sense of panic
and urgency. You must do everything now. Tomorrow is too late. The thought of
working constantly will no longer seem foreign or ridiculous. You will spend
your free time feeling guilty about not working."

And need to remember this:

"Don't miss the life you have in the search for the one you think you want."

------
dappelbaum
This is a good read. I personally eat well and avoid candy, but this cracked
me up.

------
run4yourlives
>Programming presents you with a problem and allows you to eventually solve it
provided you don't quit.

lol... That's a great quote.

~~~
create_account
Not a joke.

~~~
run4yourlives
I didn't take it as one. I'm laughing because it's so painfully true.

------
henning
it's the only thing i've ever not sucked at, so it's not like i have a choice
in the matter.

